# Duvel's Puppies



## uraqt2 (Feb 1, 2008)

I have tried, and I have tried to upload more photos to my gallery area without any luck. So, I am starting this new thread to show off the pictures of the puppies because so many of you have expressed that you would like to see them. I hope you do not mind that I have done this.

1st picture is the day after the puppies were born, in fact they are probably only around 18 hours old here. There are two boys and three girls, the one on the right and the on in the center with the lighter brown on him are the boys.
2nd picture is at about a week old, and as you can tell they are hungry little things.
3rd picture is of Brune at about a week old, he is the one that we are keeping. 
4th is a picture of Brune at two weeks old and this was the first day his eyes were open. He was also the first in the litter to open them 
5th is a picture of two of the puppies playing, if you cannot tell the one on the right has his mouth around the entire mouth of the one on the left. 

I will post more pictures of the puppies later, when I have more time, and as long as no one minds that I have opened this new thread. Keep me posted. Thanks.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

MIND??!! 

How could ANYONE??

Thank you for the beautiful pictures of those tiny miracles! They are all going to be Beauties!

Enjoy!

Maureen and Molly


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, they're beautiful. Definitely show us more pictures of the cute ones.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Very cute puppies!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love all the different colors and I can almost smell the puppy breath!

Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh, they are precious. Thank you for sharing the photos.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Laurel, whoever minds you putting up these pics needs to change forum, LOL. WE LOVE YOUR PUPS! :whoo: Are they in Belgium?


----------



## uraqt2 (Feb 1, 2008)

No, these puppies are not in Belgium they are located at Elmendorf AFB, Alaska. I am glad you guys are enjoying the pictures and I will post more when I can. I also go and see the puppies about once a week and try to always take new pictures. 
More to come...


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

That Air Force Base sounds very German. I think I heard it's beautiful there, my DH was an AF Captain.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Beautiful babies! Thanks for sharing the love!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I can't imagine anyone on this forum getting tired of seeing hav puppies or any puppies for that matter. Keep them going. They are adorable.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

How old are the puppies now?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurel~ They're beautiful!


----------



## uraqt2 (Feb 1, 2008)

*More pictures*

Okay everybody, I found some time to post a couple more pictures. The puppies were born on the 10th of January, so they are a month old tomorrow. Hopefully I will have a chance to run over there and get more pics, but here are some others that I have. Here the puppies are about 25 days old. And, yes I know some are blurry, sorry.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

They are beautiful. Can I have the one in the second picture with all the brown? Pretty Please :biggrin1:
This forum is way to encouraging of MHS.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

These puppies are all so cute! I can't imagine how hard it must be to only pick one. I think they are all cute. What a huge range of color....

:bounceLEASE keep the photos coming!:bounce:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh my Laurel, I can't stand looking at these beautiful pups and not be able to kiss and touch them! Keep the hoto: coming please!


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pictures, Laurel. They are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

What little sweeties ... 
You just want to give them a cuddle and snuggle .. Thanks for sharing - will be waiting for the next update ..


----------



## HavSerenity (Jan 27, 2008)

Your puppies are soo cute!! I love there coloring, very pretty. Oh I bet they are so much fun.

Anjanette


----------



## uraqt2 (Feb 1, 2008)

*More puppy pics, at 1 month*

Here are some more pictures I got yesterday. I would have more of the other puppies but my camera died. Enjoy.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

they are adorable! is there anything more fun than playing with puppies?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awww they are so sweet! I love the belly shot.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Can I come kiss them?!?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, what a beautiful liter. They are all so pretty. Please keep posting pictures as they grow. I especially like the brown ones!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Adorable, simply adorable. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ohhh they sure are precious! I love the mix of colors!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Can I come kiss them?!?


I'll go with you. While you're kissing them, I'll steal the brown ones.

BTW Linda, it's scary how you and I are always drawn to the same ones.


----------



## uraqt2 (Feb 1, 2008)

Yes from the litter 4 are chocolate dogs (brown noses) and only one (brune) has a black nose. Since I already have a chocolate dog I really wanted a black one. Now i have one, yeah.... I will post more pics later today or tomorrow.


----------



## uraqt2 (Feb 1, 2008)

Here are some more pictures of the puppies, they are all up and active and they are so cute to watch....Enjoy.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

HOW IN THE WORLD COULD I HAVE MISSED THIS THREAD???? Oh my goodness, Laurel you must be in heaven. These pups are just absolutely adorable!! Thankfully they are close enough for you to visit!! I love the black/tan & white one - how sweet!!! You put a big smile on my face tonight!!!


----------



## HavSerenity (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh my, they are just to adorable!! My favorite picture is the one in the middle..what sweet faces!!

Hugs and Puppy Kisses from our Puppies to yours.

Anjanette


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

How cute is that?? I love the way they are all different colors!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They're gorgeous! I want one in every color.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh my Oh my Oh my.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh be still my heart. They are *so cute*. I'll take the little guy on the left in photo one please.  Sweet, sweet, sweet!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I love them all, though the light colored chocolate one is just too adorable for words!


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Oh my gosh, they are ADORABLE! You must be having so much fun!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

cute, Cute, CUTE!!!


----------



## uraqt2 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I will post more pics soon*

Once I find the camera that is...
Yes I lost it, but I have lots of puppy pics on it. The puppies went to their respectful homes about a month ago. Brune is getting along well with our dogs. He has no fear, and loves to play with larger dogs. This is a big change from the type of puppy Duvel was. I hope I will be able to post the pics by tomorrow.
I am on the hunt for the camera now.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

They are sooooo cute.


----------



## uraqt2 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Found the Camera*

Finally I found the camera and I am going to try and upload some new pics of the puppies. I thnk I mostly only have pictures of Brune at this point since he is the one we kept. Also, yesterday we just about 12 inches of snow, so hopefully I got a couple of good ones of Brune buried in it  .


----------



## uraqt2 (Feb 1, 2008)

Here are some more pics. Brune has found that he likes to play with water bottles instead of dog toys. He will attack the thing like crazy and carry it around with him.
I also included a pic of the snow on a railing so you can see how much we got. All the snow is from yesterday (all day snow) before that we had no snow and brown grass everywhere....


----------



## uraqt2 (Feb 1, 2008)

here are the snow ones


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurel, a new litter with new pics of puppies demands a new thread!! So glad you posted all these gorgeous pics! What beautiful little babies. They have the loveliest colorings and I love your new baby! When Ricky was about 10 weeks old, he discovered empty water bottles and played with them for months as if they were the best toy on the planet! lol He still likes them, though not as crazy as he used to be.

Loads of snow again, eh? You poor thing! I am soooooo relieved to finally have all our snow melted away and spring bulbs out. I've been cutting daffodils to bring them into the house already and it's great. I hope this stuff melts away fast for you. I see Indie already has his white snow boots on. LOL CUTE !


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

What awesome pups! I just love all of these photos!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OK, I'm officially a Brune fan, what a GORGEOUS pup!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh my gosh...all the puppies are so CUTE and I can totally see why you picked Brune! What a handsome little devil he is! I love him! 

Oliver loves water bottles too. I actually found a toy monkey the other day that fits over and covers a water bottle. When they chew that bottle to pieces, you just pop a new one in. It's made of kind of a canvas type material. He likes it and I like it better than having a beat up water bottle laying around in my living room! I found it at Petsmart, I think.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow, all the puppies are so adorable. Great pitures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

You can keep the snow, but send you puppy to me!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He is so adorable. You must be having so much fun with him.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Judy A said:


> You can keep the snow, but send you puppy to me!!!


I totally agree with Judy- I think Brune would like So Cal better!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Luv, Luv, Luv the pics!!! So cute!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

You definitely got the pick of the litter. Brune is beautiful, and I love his name. Keep those pictures coming. It's so much fun to see him growing up. I loved the picture of Brune with your Malmute/Husky (I'm never sure which is which).


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Brune is just adorable! I can't imagine still having SNOW. At least Brune seems to be enjoying it.


----------

